# In awe of the Ironmen..........



## smokeysmoo (23 Jul 2012)

Yesterday saw me marshalling the Ironman UK in Bolton. This was the fourth year our town has hosted the international Ironman event, and it just keeps getting better.

My mate Jimmy 'Mac' Ironman completed the event in an superb time of 16:09:04. This is all the more astonishing as he's never so much as competed in a basic triathlon before! Seriously well done Pal.

On the back of his herculean efforts he also raised over £10k for his chosen charities, Derian House & Kids of Bolton - Chapeau Jimmy, in fact double Chapeau Sir 

All the athletes were superb, some super human efforts were going on right before my eyes, it kind of inspires you to wonder if you could do it yourself, hmmmm....................


----------



## MrJamie (23 Jul 2012)

Theyre all insane, individually each of the 3 parts would be a significant undertaking but its just crazy.

Isnt 16 hours the maximum finish time to get an Ironman medal, or is my memory getting dodgy already? :P


----------



## Buddfox (23 Jul 2012)

Come on people, this is a bike forum... a bike race shall never be preceeded by a swim, and/or followed by a run!


----------



## Berties (23 Jul 2012)

a friend of mine did it in just over 13hrs they are all mad,it just consumes their life for months and is a real treat to see all their training,mad diets,and resting while overs party all pay off,a big well done to them all


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Jul 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Isn't 16 hours the maximum finish time to get an Ironman medal, or is my memory getting dodgy already? :P


No it's 17  Although each discipline has it's own shut off as well. 2:40 for the swim, approx. 8:40 for the bike.

The winning guy's time was 8:55 

The most inspiring had to be Team True SpiritThese guys were simply awesome 


View: http://youtu.be/57p-XhDmdFE


----------



## User482 (23 Jul 2012)

That's nothing. A work colleague did a 2.5km sea swim, followed by 110 mile mtb ride (all of the South Downs) and finished with a 28 mile cross country run...


----------



## Berties (23 Jul 2012)

User482 said:


> That's nothing. A work colleague did a 2.5km sea swim, followed by 110 mile mtb ride (all of the South Downs) and finished with a 28 mile cross country run...


xman challenge!! came by our house week last saturday they are totally mad,with the ride being through the night,eastbourne to salisbury going some!!


----------



## User482 (24 Jul 2012)

Berties said:


> xman challenge!! came by our house week last saturday they are totally mad,with the ride being through the night,eastbourne to salisbury going some!!


 
That's the one! You have to complete an Ironman before they'll let you enter - even so, less than half of the starters finished it. My work colleague did it in about 21 hours.


----------



## VamP (24 Jul 2012)

Our very own Arsene Gere completed the Bolton Ironman in 11.35 - see here. Outstanding!


----------



## fimm (24 Jul 2012)

Why on earth was this moved into cyclocross??? I shall complain and see if I can get it into the du/tri forum where it belongs.

Congratulations to all the Ironmen indeed. I completed one (Austria) last year, and Berties is right, it does consume your life. Totally worth it, though.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (26 Jul 2012)

Nice vid from tri247


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Jul 2012)

Ghost Donkey said:


> Nice vid from tri247



Great find, thanks for the link GD


----------



## Arsen Gere (26 Jul 2012)

And I could not have done it with out the marshals. Thank you.


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Jul 2012)

Arsen Gere said:


> And I could not have done it with out the marshals. Thank you.


 'twas a pleasure Sir


----------



## slowmotion (26 Jul 2012)

Have you heard of the Arch to Arc? Run from London to the Channel, swim to France then cycle to Paris.
Blimey!

http://www.enduroman.com/#/a2a-multi-team-relays/4566108000


----------

